# Ausbildungsgrad



## eYe (7 Oktober 2008)

Nabend,

mich würde mal interessieren welchen "Ausbildungsgrad" ihr so habt.

Bei dem Fachwissen was hier vermittelt wird sollten ja einige Prof.Dr. dabei sein 


Schönen Abend, eYe


----------



## plc_tippser (7 Oktober 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Bei dem Fachwissen was hier vermittelt wird sollten ja einige Prof.Dr. dabei sein


 
So schlecht 
Aber nicht böse sein, jeder muss lernen 

Gruß, pt


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Oktober 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ... bei dem Fachwissen was hier vermittelt wird sollten ja einige Prof.Dr. dabei sein



Na ja, ich kann mich an nich nur einen Prof. Dr. erinnern, da war weder
von _Fachwissen_ noch von _vermitteln_ was zu sehen/hören.


----------



## MW (7 Oktober 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren welchen "Ausbildungsgrad" ihr so habt.


 
na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ich gehör bestimmt zu einer minderheit. 

Man müsste nur sehen können wer dann möglicherweise auf Doktor oder Prof. drückt, dass würde mich mal interessieren wer das dan ist.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Oktober 2008)

So etwas ähnliches gab es hier schonmal....

damals haben die Techniker gewonnen


----------



## Homer79 (7 Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht gewinnen ja diesmal die Meister


----------



## eYe (7 Oktober 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So etwas ähnliches gab es hier schonmal....
> 
> damals haben die Techniker gewonnen



Sry, den kannte ich noch ned 

Aber hätte ich ihn vorher gekannt hätte ich diesen hier sicher nicht eröffnent. Wollte zumindestens nicht wieder den alten Streit zwischen den einzelnen Abschlüssen wieder entfachen...

Das was da in dem Thread für Kommentaregefallen sind muss ned sein


----------



## marlob (8 Oktober 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So etwas ähnliches gab es hier schonmal....
> 
> damals haben die Techniker gewonnen


Also 12  		 			Elektrotechnik Ing. und 12 Ing. für Automtisierungstechnik
sind 24 Ingenieure gegenüber 21 Technikern.
Wenn man die Metaller mal aussen vor lässt.


----------



## vierlagig (8 Oktober 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Das was da in dem Thread für Kommentaregefallen sind muss ned sein



keine angst, johnij scheint von seinem arbeitgeber sowieso grad forumsverbot zu haben


----------



## Cerberus (8 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> keine angst, johnij scheint von seinem arbeitgeber sowieso grad forumsverbot zu haben


 
Ich glaube das stört keinen von uns, oder?


----------



## Waelder (8 Oktober 2008)

*gibs doch gar nicht*

Grins....
ich würd mal sagen hereingerutscht...
gelernt bei der artbeit oder freischwimmer.....
Ne Quatsch gilt auch Automatikfachman eidg. annerkannt ?


----------



## chrismon (8 Oktober 2008)

Was muss man eigentlich wählen wenn man was gelernt hat, dann sein Techniker gemacht, danach den Dipl.Ing (FH) und im Betrieb auf einer Meisterstelle sitz???

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden

Gruss Simon


----------



## Cerberus (8 Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs mit "Noch in der Lehre"? (Man lernt ja schließlich nie aus!) *ROFL*

Ne, Scherz. Probiers doch mit Sonstiges oder entscheide dich für eine deiner Qualifikationen.


----------



## vierlagig (8 Oktober 2008)

ich würde sagen: die höchste qualifikation zählt - ist jetzt bei meister und dipl.ing. zwar schwer auszumachen, aber da du keinen meisterbrief hast 

übrigens: da FH und BA gleichgesetzt wird hab ich mich mal großzügig da mit dran gehangen


----------



## marlob (8 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> 
> übrigens: da FH und BA gleichgesetzt wird hab ich mich mal großzügig da mit dran gehangen


Gabs da nicht mal diesen Bologna-Prozess der die unterschiedlichen Abschlüsse vergleicht.
Demnach hat der BAler 180 ECTS-Punkte und der FHler 240 ECTS-Punkte.
Also sind sie nicht gleich.
Aber VL hat ja wohl schon zu genüge bewiesen, das er auch mit einem FHler mithalten kann bzw. besser ist


----------



## Cerberus (8 Oktober 2008)

Also für mich sind BAler mehr wert als FHler. Rein fachlich würde ich sie gleichsetzen. Allerdings besteht bei den BAlern der große Vorteil in den vielen Praxisphasen.


----------



## vierlagig (8 Oktober 2008)

also im moment bin ich sehr froh, dass johnij nicht da ist! 

@marlob: danke für die blumen 

lasst und doch mal lieber diskutieren, ob der mechatroniker noch eine zukunft hat.
ich erlebe es täglich, mechatroniker vs. elektroniker/mechaniker. der mechatroniker (und davon gibts hier nicht wenig) sieht meistens sehr alt aus und weiß nicht weiter - in beiden gebieten ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Oktober 2008)

chrismon schrieb:


> Was muss man eigentlich wählen wenn man was gelernt hat, dann sein Techniker gemacht, danach den Dipl.Ing (FH) und im Betrieb auf einer Meisterstelle sitz???



hallo,

wie war das noch mal mit dem _Lesen_ und dem _Vorteil_ 

Die Umfrag lautet ...


> Welchen aktuellen höchsten Ausbildungsstand haben Sie derzeit erreicht?


... und nicht wer gerade die VDE-Ordner neu beschriftet


----------



## Cerberus (8 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> lasst und doch mal lieber diskutieren, ob der mechatroniker noch eine zukunft hat.
> ich erlebe es täglich, mechatroniker vs. elektroniker/mechaniker. der mechatroniker (und davon gibts hier nicht wenig) sieht meistens sehr alt aus und weiß nicht weiter - in beiden gebieten ...


 
Also ich sehe die große Problematik des Mechatronikers darin, dass er sich zwei Themengebiete erarbeiten muss (Mechanik und Elektronik). Und das auch noch in der gleichen Zeit, die der der Elektroniker hat, sich die Elektronik beizubringen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Also für mich sind BAler mehr wert als FHler. Rein fachlich würde ich sie gleichsetzen. Allerdings besteht bei den BAlern der große Vorteil in den vielen Praxisphasen.



Pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen, hängt ja von jedem 
einzelnen ab und beim BAler auch davon, ob er vom Aus-
bildungsbetrieb gut gefördert wird.

Und nach 5 Jahren Berufserfahrung ist eher wichtig, was
man aus sich gemacht hat, als das was auf dem Papier steht.


----------



## vierlagig (8 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Also ich sehe die große Problematik des Mechatronikers darin, dass er sich zwei Themengebiete erarbeiten muss (Mechanik und Elektronik). Und das auch noch in der gleichen Zeit, die der der Elektroniker hat, sich die Elektronik beizubringen.



ja, das ist zweifellos das problem, aber wer kommt auf die idee, solche leute ausbilden zu wollen 

da hat einer an die eierlegende wollmilchsau gedacht und ... naja, vielleicht kann mir ja einer meine erfahrungen bestätigen ... rausgekommen ist nichts halbes, nichts ganzes und es fehlt vorallem an der interdisziplinarität, die die ausbildung oder der studiengang mit sich bringen sollte - unsere können kaum weiter denken als der bohrer lang ist oder das schütz tief ... kann allerdings auch an der persönlichen einstellung und der geistigen konstitution liegen - im geiste schlicht, aber das sind nicht nur unsere mechatroniker


----------



## Cerberus (8 Oktober 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen, hängt ja von jedem
> einzelnen ab und beim BAler auch davon, ob er vom Aus-
> bildungsbetrieb gut gefördert wird.
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Leutz, die nur faul sind und nur das mindeste machen. Aber gleichzeitig gibt es auch das andere Extrem.

Das gibt es allerdings in allen Berufssparten.


----------



## ron (8 Oktober 2008)

Also ich halte den Mechatroniker für sinnvoll. Ich habe es schon erlebt das der Mechatroniker einem Elektriker was vormacht. 
Aber sind mir doch mal erlich, im endefekt kann man fast jeden Mechaniker durch einen gelernten Elektriker ersetzen :icon_razz:

Aber auch der Ing. ist nicht immer das was er verspricht, ich habe Ing´s erlebt die beherschen noch nicht mal das Ohmische Gesetzt


----------



## Cerberus (8 Oktober 2008)

Wie gesagt. Es hängt halt doch immer auch von jedem einzelnen ab.


----------



## stift (8 Oktober 2008)

Seh ich auch so. 
Also bei uns in der Ausbildung war es eigentlich so dass wir Mechatroniker unsre Elektriker im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik eigentlich locker in die Tasche stecken konnten. Wir konnten zwar nicht viel, aber die Elektriker noch weniger. 
Ob ein Mechatroniker oder ein Elektriker einen Job wie z.B. Betriebselektriker macht ist am schluss eh egal. Das meiste lernt man denk ich dann eh erst nach der Ausbildung. 
Ich würde mich auch nicht als guter Elektriker oder Metaller bezeichnen. Mehr als ein bisschen fräsen und drehen kann ich auch nicht. Die Grundtätigkeiten halt. 
Und von der Ausbildung her finde ich ist es wahnsinnig schwer einen Mechatroniker gut auszubilden. Vor allem muss man bie der beurteilung von Mechatronikern auch die Prüfungen beachten, die meiner meinungn nicht gerecht sind. Der Prüfungsausschuss für mechatroniker setzt sich aus Elektrikern und Metallern zusammen, da es ja nur wenige ausgelernte Mechatroniker die im Prüfungsausschuss tätig sind, gibt. 
Viele Fragen bei unsere Theoretischen Prüfung waren desshalb zusammengewürfelte Fragen aus Industriemechaniker- und Elektrikerprüfungen. Von daher ist es kaum möglich in der Therie mehr als 91% zu erreichen. In den letzten 10 jahren gab es in unserm Bezirk Würzburg-Schweinfurt erst eine einzige 1 in der Theorie-Abschlussprüfung.

Ich denke dass Mechatroniker vor allem für den Maschinenbau-Bereich interessant sind. Wenn es darum geht schnell mal irgendein einfaches Teil zu drehen usw. kann man es schnell selbst erledigen.


----------



## Homer79 (8 Oktober 2008)

Ich halte ehrlich gesagt auch nicht viel von Mechatronikern bzw. habe ich auch noch nicht wirklich gute Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. auch von anderen gehört. Wer kann schon 2 Berufe in der selben Zeit lernen, wie ein einzelner dauert. Ich denke ein "richtiger" Elektroniker und Mechaniker können zusammen wirklich viel bzw. mehr verwirklichen, als ein Mechatroniker.
Für mich nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.
Zumahl ich mir dennoch vorstellen kann, das es definitiv Ausnahmen geben wird, die beides richtig daruf haben.

_Soll jetzt kein Angriff auf Diejenigen sein, die Mechatroniker hier sind..._

Viele Grüße


----------



## stift (8 Oktober 2008)

also ich glaub auch beides richtig drauf zu haben geht gar nicht
Dazu fehlt die zeit. 
Es sei denn man hat ein Tätigkeit, in der man wirklich mit mechanik und elektrik permanent zu tun hat. Aber das gibts ja kaum. 
Man ist halt soweit flexibel dass wenn man z.B. jemanden im Prüffeld braucht mal schnell nen Mechatroniker da hin stecken kann. Später könnte der dann auch in der Dreherei eingesetzt werden. Mit einer gewissen Einlern-Zeit. Aber die Grundbegriffe, wie z.B. ein mittelschweres CNC-Programm schreiben kann der Mechatroniker dann halt auch.


----------



## MW (8 Oktober 2008)

stift schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so.
> Also bei uns in der Ausbildung war es eigentlich so dass wir Mechatroniker unsre Elektriker im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik eigentlich locker in die Tasche stecken konnten. Wir konnten zwar nicht viel, aber die Elektriker noch weniger.


 
kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, ich kenns nur andersrum, kommt aber auf den Ausbildungsbetrieb an. 



stift schrieb:


> Und von der Ausbildung her finde ich ist es wahnsinnig schwer einen Mechatroniker gut auszubilden.


 
*ACK*




stift schrieb:


> Vor allem muss man bie der beurteilung von Mechatronikern auch die Prüfungen beachten, die meiner meinungn nicht gerecht sind.


 
Ich seh es eher aus der Sicht der "alten" Ausbildungsberufe, dass die Prüfungen leichter geworden sind. Das fing an mit dem Mechatroniker, ist mitlerweile, nach der Neuordnung der Elektroberufe, leider auch bei den Elektrikern angekommen.


----------



## eYe (8 Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe meinen Abschluss nur des Geldes wegen gemacht, denn in Deutschland wird man nach wie vor überwiegend für die erlanten Abschlüsse und nicht nach Kompetenz bezahlt 

Ich hole mir Beispielsweise regelmäßig Milch bei einem alten E-Technik Meister der mir weiiiiiiiiiiiit überlegen ist in nahezu allen Bereichen und dennoch zahlt mir die Firma mehr als ihm.

Liegt unter anderem eventuell auch daran das man für einen Meister beim Kunden nicht soviel Abrechenn kann wie für einen Dipl.-Ing.?


Naja, ich mag aber diesen "Kampf" zwischen Meister - Techniker und Dipl.-Ing. überhaupt ned. Es gibt überall gute und schlechte...


----------



## vierlagig (8 Oktober 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Naja, ich mag aber diesen "Kampf" zwischen Meister - Techniker und Dipl.-Ing. überhaupt ned. Es gibt überall gute und schlechte...



und warum zettelst du dann den raufhändel hier an?


----------



## crash (8 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, das ist zweifellos das problem, aber wer kommt auf die idee, solche leute ausbilden zu wollen
> 
> da hat einer an die eierlegende wollmilchsau gedacht und ... naja, vielleicht kann mir ja einer meine erfahrungen bestätigen ... rausgekommen ist nichts halbes, nichts ganzes und es fehlt vorallem an der interdisziplinarität, die die ausbildung oder der studiengang mit sich bringen sollte - unsere können kaum weiter denken als der bohrer lang ist oder das schütz tief *... kann allerdings auch an der persönlichen einstellung und der geistigen konstitution liegen - im geiste schlicht, aber das sind nicht nur unsere mechatroniker*



*ACK*

wir haben auch nur noch solche azubis.
keinen bock und keine ahnung...
immer wieder abbrecher dabei die nach einem jahr hinschmeissen und lieber musiker werden wollen oder sonst was.
wo soll das noch hinführen?
müssen wir noch mehr Inder o.ä. ins land holen?
wie sagte einst norbert blüm: "Die Rente ist sicher"*ROFL*


----------



## Medical (8 Oktober 2008)

Ich bin selbst Mechatroniker und bilde diese auch aus.
Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum hier Kritik am Beruf des Mechatronikers geübt wird.
In 3,5 jahen 2 Berufe zu lernen ist fast unmöglich, so viel ist klar. Der Mechatroniker wurde nie als "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" definiert, Sinn und Zweck der Ausbildung ist es, eine Fachkraft auszubilden, die mehr "darf" als sie "können" muss. Der Sinn beim Beruf des Mechatronikers liegt darin, Zeit und Kosten zu sparen, z.B. musste man früher 2 Arbeiter auf Außendienst schicken um einen kleinen Motor zu wechseln, einen Mechaniker und einen Elektriker. Der Mechaniker darf nur den Motor von Welle und Flansch abschrauben und den neuen montieren, für die 3 bis x Leitungen muss der Elektriker ans Klemmbrett. Heute schickt man einen Mechatroniker, der den Auftrag alleine ausführt.

Die Ausbildung ist mir perönlich zu weit gefächert, aber es sollen in den Lehreinheiten eben auch die Grundlagen für fast alle Arten von Arbeiten vermittelt werden. Angefangen von mechanischen Tätigkeiten wie Bohren, Drehen, Fräsen über Schaltschrankbau, Pneumatik/Hydraulik hin zu SPS-Programmieren.

Die "guten" Mechatroniker werden wissen daß man sich selbst ein Fachgebiet sucht, in dem man eingesetzt werden will und auf das man sich dann ein wenig spezialisiert.

Ich hatte mir überlegt den Mechatronik-Techniker zu machen, aber als ich dann die Lernbereiche gesehen habe hab ich mir das ganz schnell anders überlegt. Da ist die Sache noch viel schlimmer, lauter unzusammenhängender Mist, den man im Berufsleben kaum brauchen kann. Da muss grundsätzlich was geändert werden, genau wie am Studiengang Mechatronik, denn dort werden Theoretiker und Fachidioten ausgebildet, die ne Kaffemaschine nicht von einem Akkuschrauber unterscheiden können oder einen Kolbenvibrator für ein Sextoy halten (hab ich selbst erlebt!)


----------



## vierlagig (8 Oktober 2008)

Medical schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum hier Kritik am Beruf des Mechatronikers geübt wird.



vielleicht deswegen:



Medical schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir überlegt den Mechatronik-Techniker zu machen, aber als ich dann die Lernbereiche gesehen habe hab ich mir das ganz schnell anders überlegt. Da ist die Sache noch viel schlimmer, lauter unzusammenhängender Mist, den man im Berufsleben kaum brauchen kann. Da muss grundsätzlich was geändert werden, genau wie am Studiengang Mechatronik, denn dort werden Theoretiker und Fachidioten ausgebildet, die ne Kaffemaschine nicht von einem Akkuschrauber unterscheiden können oder einen Kolbenvibrator für ein Sextoy halten (hab ich selbst erlebt!)



??? 



Medical schrieb:


> z.B. musste man früher 2 Arbeiter auf Außendienst schicken um einen kleinen Motor zu wechseln, einen Mechaniker und einen Elektriker. Der Mechaniker darf nur den Motor von Welle und Flansch abschrauben und den neuen montieren, für die 3 bis x Leitungen muss der Elektriker ans Klemmbrett. Heute schickt man einen Mechatroniker, der den Auftrag alleine ausführt.



is nicht dein ernst, oder? jeder etwas bessere elektriker wechselt dir den motor ohne mit der wimper zu zucken, gerade als außendienstler. versuch mal zwei leute abzurechnen - der kunde zeigt dir nen vogel.



Medical schrieb:


> Die Ausbildung ist mir perönlich zu weit gefächert, aber es sollen in den Lehreinheiten eben auch die Grundlagen für fast alle Arten von Arbeiten vermittelt werden. Angefangen von mechanischen Tätigkeiten wie Bohren, Drehen, Fräsen über Schaltschrankbau, Pneumatik/Hydraulik hin zu SPS-Programmieren.



ich sag doch: nichts halbes, nichts ganzes ... bohren, schaltschrankbau lernt der industrieelektroniker bei uns auch. grundkenntnisse in pneumatik und hydraulik bekommt er in der berufsschule. wenn er damit mehr zu tun hat, wird er entsprechend eingearbeitet ... da kaum noch gedreht und gefräst wird kann ich ruhigen gewissens sagen: unsere industrieelektroniker sind die besseren mechatroniker.


die "eierlegende wollmilchsau" war nur eine vermutung und mit deinem argument der kostenersparnis, finde ich, trifft sie ganz gut - nur leider hat es nicht funktioniert und bei der trägheit der bildungsträger wird es wahrscheinlich noch einiges an verschwendeter zeit kosten bis die breite masse der mechatroniker "etwas ganzes" sind.

UND: ich wehre mich nicht dagegen, dass ausnahmen die regel bestätigen!


----------



## Medical (8 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> is nicht dein ernst, oder? jeder etwas bessere elektriker wechselt dir den motor ohne mit der wimper zu zucken, gerade als außendienstler. versuch mal zwei leute abzurechnen - der kunde zeigt dir nen vogel.


So war es bis vor ca. 10 Jahren noch altägliche Praxis und heute ist es stellenweise auch noch so. Deswegen hat man den Mechatroniker ja "erfunden". Mit dem Motor war vielleicht ein schlechtes Beispiel, es geht rechtlich darum, daß bei einem Mechaniker ohne Zusatzausbildung bei 24V Schluß ist undein Elektriker keine Ausbildung hat um z.B. den Lauftisch von einer NC-Achse an einer Präzisionsmaschine auf ein paar tausenstel genau auszurichten. Beim Mechatroniker gehört das zu den "zumutbaren" Tätigkeiten.
Wie gesagt es geht um rechtliche Dinge bei der Geschichte. Nen Motor können dir jeder Elektriker und Mechaniker tauschen, nur wenn was passiert wirds blöd.



> ich sag doch: nichts halbes, nichts ganzes ... bohren, schaltschrankbau lernt der industrieelektroniker bei uns auch. grundkenntnisse in pneumatik und hydraulik bekommt er in der berufsschule. wenn er damit mehr zu tun hat, wird er entsprechend eingearbeitet ... da kaum noch gedreht und gefräst wird kann ich ruhigen gewissens sagen: unsere industrieelektroniker sind die besseren mechatroniker.


Mechanische Grundtätigkeiten gehören in jeden Elektroberuf, andersrum lernt jeder Industriemechaniker E-Technik-Grundlagen, die auch Prüfungsbestandteil sind (Stichwort Elektropneumatik). Daß kaum noch was gedreht oder gefräst wird halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich hatte schon oft genug Teile die ich beim Kunden durch drehen oder Fräsen "einpassen" musste. [/quote]



> die "eierlegende wollmilchsau" war nur eine vermutung und mit deinem argument der kostenersparnis, finde ich, trifft sie ganz gut - nur leider hat es nicht funktioniert und bei der trägheit der bildungsträger wird es wahrscheinlich noch einiges an verschwendeter zeit kosten bis die breite masse der mechatroniker "etwas ganzes" sind.


Das hängt eher an den Ausbildern und am Betrieb. Meistens läufts doch so, daß im ersten Lehrjahr neben Mülleimer leeren, Halle fegen und dem mechanischen Aufbau vom Ausbildungsprojekt nix geht und dann eigentlich bis Ende drittes Lehrjahr E-Technik angesagt ist. Im vieten macht man dann nur Wiederholung und sein Prüfungsprojekt. 
Ich häng oft genug die Abende dran um meinen Jungs und Mädels interesannte Ausbildungsprojekte zusammenzustellen oder versuch durch kleine, gemeine Fehler in fertigen Projekten das richtige Gespür für eine systematische Fehlersuche zu schulen. 



> UND: ich wehre mich nicht dagegen, dass ausnahmen die regel bestätigen!


Es dankt dir der Kammersieger der IHK Nordschwarzwald


----------



## stift (8 Oktober 2008)

> Ich seh es eher aus der Sicht der "alten" Ausbildungsberufe, dass die Prüfungen leichter geworden sind. Das fing an mit dem Mechatroniker, ist mitlerweile, nach der Neuordnung der Elektroberufe, leider auch bei den Elektrikern angekommen.


Im Bezug auf die Praktische Prüfung geb ich dir da recht. Die ist echt auf deutsch gesagt fürn arsch. Bisschen gute Dokumentation, ein paar schöne Bilder und ne gute Präsentation und schon sind eigentlich 90% und mehr kein Ding mehr. Vor allem weil die Prüfer das projekt nicht mal sehen. Und wenn dann im Prüfungsausschuss Berufsschullehrer sitzen, die außer dass sie ein paar Praktikas gemacht haben, von der Praxis überhaupt keine Anhung haben und nicht mal AWL auf die Reihe bringen und die Leistung dann eben auch nicht bewerten können ist das für mich irgendwie nur lächerlich. 
Nur die theorie, die fand ich eben ziemlich schwer. Das sieht man auch daran dass zwei Kollegen aus meiner Berufsschulklasse ein sehr gutes Berufsschulzeugniss in der Tasche haben, aber in der Theorie nur 88 bzw. 89 Punkte erreicht haben. Gut ich geb zu dass Prüfung und Berufsschule schlecht vergleichbar sind - aber leicht wars da auch nicht. Da gingen einige Abende drauf. 
Vor allem wenn der Ausbilder selbst keine Anhung hat und oft großen Mist verzapt, ist es auch schwer sich auf die Prüfung gut vorzubereiten. 
Der war übrigens auch Kammersieger, hat dann 1 Jahr gearbeitet und wurde dann Ausbilder. Soviel ahnung hatte der dann halt auch.


----------



## marlob (8 Oktober 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, ich mag aber diesen "Kampf" zwischen Meister - Techniker und Dipl.-Ing. überhaupt ned. Es gibt überall gute und schlechte...


*ACK*

Genauso sehe ich das auch. Diese Diskussion gabs hier und in anderen Foren ja auch schon öfter.


----------



## MW (8 Oktober 2008)

Medical schrieb:


> z.B. musste man früher 2 Arbeiter auf Außendienst schicken um einen kleinen Motor zu wechseln, einen Mechaniker und einen Elektriker. Der Mechaniker darf nur den Motor von Welle und Flansch abschrauben und den neuen montieren, für die 3 bis x Leitungen muss der Elektriker ans Klemmbrett. Heute schickt man einen Mechatroniker, der den Auftrag alleine ausführt.


Bin ich jetzt Mechatroniker weil ich Motoren auch alleine Wechsel oder alleine ne Fehlersuche in einem Hydraulik-/Pneumatiksystem mache ??
Deinen letzten Satz nehm ich mir jetzt mal und korrigiere diesen



Medical schrieb:


> Heute schickt man einen Elektriker(Elektroniker), der den Auftrag alleine ausführt.


 


> ich sag doch: nichts halbes, nichts ganzes ... bohren, schaltschrankbau lernt der industrieelektroniker bei uns auch. grundkenntnisse in pneumatik und hydraulik bekommt er in der berufsschule. wenn er damit mehr zu tun hat, wird er entsprechend eingearbeitet ... da kaum noch gedreht und gefräst wird kann ich ruhigen gewissens sagen: unsere industrieelektroniker sind die besseren mechatroniker.


 
*ACK*


Die Mechatroniker die ich kenne arbeiten als Elektriker oder Mechaniker, keiner macht beides. Im Prinzip hätten die gleich Mechaniker oder Elektroniker lernen sollen, hätte denen mehr gebracht !


----------



## Homer79 (8 Oktober 2008)

Ich seh das genauso wie vl...

Eines find ich auch noch zu diesem Tema interresant bzw. hab ich da selber
noch ein Fragezeichen...Wie sieht es mit der Schaltberechtigung der Mechatronker aus, als Elektroniker/Elektriker hat man diese bis 1kV, bei unserem Bildungszentrum hatte ich auch mal nachgefragt, die sagten mir, das Mechatroniker eigentlich gar keine haben und diese mit einem Lehrgang nachholen müssen...
was bedeuten würde, ein Mechatroniker darf ja noch nichteinmal eine Steckdose anschliessen, oder sehe ich das falsch, oder was wisst ihr darüber????????


----------



## MW (8 Oktober 2008)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Eines find ich auch noch zu diesem Tema interresant bzw. hab ich da selber
> noch ein Fragezeichen...Wie sieht es mit der Schaltberechtigung der Mechatronker aus, als Elektroniker/Elektriker hat man diese bis 1kV, bei unserem Bildungszentrum hatte ich auch mal nachgefragt, die sagten mir, das Mechatroniker eigentlich gar keine haben und diese mit einem Lehrgang nachholen müssen...
> was bedeuten würde, ein Mechatroniker darf ja noch nichteinmal eine Steckdose anschliessen, oder sehe ich das falsch, oder was wisst ihr darüber????????


 
Was ? das wär mir neu, was bringt einem dann der Mechatroniker, wenn er keine Schaltberechtigung hätte, dann wäre er ja auch nur ein Mechaniker


----------



## Homer79 (8 Oktober 2008)

Wie gesagt, ich weiß es selber nicht...
Wir hatten mal einen Umschüler Mechatroniker als Praktikant, den hatte ich gefragt, er wusste es nicht...
Im Fachkollegenkreis hatte ich gefragt, keiner wusste es.
Dann hatte ich bei uns im E-Technik Bildungszentrum (die auch Mechatroniker bzw. Mechatronikermeister ausbilden) nachgefragt, und das war halt die Antwort.
Die sagten mir nur noch, das die nach der Ausbildung den Lehrgang anbieten würden, aber es niemand großartig macht...

Es währe ja aber auch komisch, wenn ein Elektroniker/Elektriker 3,5 Jahre die VDE etc. lernt und ein Mechatroniker das nur anschneidet und alles darf...


----------



## MW (8 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Also 12                      Elektrotechnik Ing. und 12 Ing. für Automtisierungstechnik
> sind 24 Ingenieure gegenüber 21 Technikern.
> Wenn man die Metaller mal aussen vor lässt.


 
Aber diesmal scheinen dan die techniker wirklich zu gewinnen, zumindest nach jetzigem Stand

28:23


----------



## vierlagig (8 Oktober 2008)

@homer79:

per definition sind



> *Mechatroniker/Mechatronikerinnen* [sind] Elektrofachkräfte und Metallfachkräftehttp://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Metallfachkraft&action=edit&redlink=1, d. h. sie werden so ausgebildet, dass sie selbstständig an elektrischen und mechanischen Anlagen arbeiten dürfen.



das schließt die Schaltberechtigung bis 1kV mit ein.

aber vielleicht kann uns das ja medical nochmal bestätigen.


----------



## eYe (9 Oktober 2008)

Was darf eigentlich ein Dipl.-Ing.?

Darf ich schalten?
Darf ich bei der Oma die Glühbirne wechseln?
Darf ich Schaltpläne entwickeln oder für richtig befinden?

Falls nein, was darf ich dann?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2008)

Hallo eYe,
jetzt ist es zu spät hättest du erst einmal eine Lehre gemacht, am besten auf dem Bau!
Jetzt hast du dein Titel und der reicht nur zum Geld verdienen!

gruss Helmut


----------



## Cerberus (9 Oktober 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du dein Titel und der reicht nur zum Geld verdienen!


 
Ist doch schon mal ein Anfang! :-D


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2008)

...aber ihn fehlt die Lizens zum Bier holen...


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...aber ihn fehlt die Lizens zum Bier holen...



wie? du holst dein bier noch selber?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Oktober 2008)

Wenn der Dipl-Ing. ein Software-Entwickler (oder auch ein Programmierer) ist, darf er die Glühbirne der Oma nicht wechseln. Dies ist eindeutig ein Hardwareproblem!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wie? du holst dein bier noch selber?


 
...darauf wurde ich ausgebildet, also mach ich das auch selber...

gruss


----------



## marlob (9 Oktober 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...darauf wurde ich ausgebildet, also mach ich das auch selber...
> 
> gruss


Dann stelle ich dich bei mir ein. Ich brauche noch jemanden zum Bier holen, während ich mich im Forum rumtreibe ;-)


----------



## Medical (9 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @homer79:
> 
> per definition sind
> 
> ...



Aus der Ausbildungsverordnung geht hervor:



> Der zukünftige Mechatroniker baut elektrische Schaltungen auf und führt
> Elektroinstallationsarbeiten aus.
> Am Ende der Ausbildung ist der Mechatroniker eine Elektrofachkraft mit
> Schaltberechtigung bis zu 1000 V bei Wechselstrom oder bis zu 1500 V bei Gleichstrom


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2008)

@marlob
also abgemacht, schicke mir den Vertrag per PN (aber mit einen ordentlichen Gehalt). 

gruss Helmut


----------



## Cerberus (9 Oktober 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> @marlob
> also abgemacht, schicke mir den Vertrag per PN (aber mit einen ordentlichen Gehalt).
> 
> gruss Helmut


 
Wie??? Du willst auch noch Geld fürs Bier holen???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2008)

...ich muß ja auch irgendwie leben...und außerdem in der Lehre wurde das ja auch bezahlt...!


----------



## Cerberus (9 Oktober 2008)

In der Lehre warst du ja auch armer Azubi. Jetzt bist dann halt nur noch Arsch zum Bier holen!!

Wieso brauchst du noch was zum Leben?? Kannst ja immer die letzten Schlücke der Bierflaschen leeren. Und du weißt ja vielleicht:


> Acht Bier sind auch eine Mahlzeit. Aber dann hast du halt immer noch nichts getrunken.


Also immer schön Bierflaschen leeren, dann hat sich das mit dem Geld auch erledigt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2008)

...das Geld ist ja auch nicht für mich alleine, sonst würde ich schon mit den Rest auskommen, aber du weißt ja wie das mit den Frauen ist...


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> aber du weißt ja wie das mit den Frauen ist...



die kannste (bei gefallen!!!) auch gern abgeben


----------



## Cerberus (9 Oktober 2008)

Ja ich kenn das Problem. Allerdings kenn ich auch die Lösung dafür:

Eine 2 Meter lange Kette nehmen und sie an den Herd ketten!


PS:
An alle Frauen unter uns:
Einfach nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2008)

...neh die ist hübsch, die behalte ich!!!


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...neh die ist hübsch, die behalte ich!!!



wie denn, wenn du sie dir nicht mehr leisten kannst?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wie denn, wenn du sie dir nicht mehr leisten kannst?


...hoffentlich liest die jetzt nicht das forum, dann brauch ich mich zu hause nicht mehr sehen lassen!


----------



## Cerberus (9 Oktober 2008)

Weiß sie etwa von dieser Seite??


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Weiß sie etwa von dieser Seite??



wenn ja - grober fehler! (...ich sprech aus erfahrung...aber irgendwann wurde es einfach akzeptiert)


----------



## Cerberus (9 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn ja - grober fehler! (...ich sprech aus erfahrung...aber irgendwann wurde es einfach akzeptiert)


 
Warst du etwa auch schon in so einer Situation?? Dann könntest du Reparatur ja paar Tipps geben, damit alles intakt bleibt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2008)

:sad: mh, na.......ja, Sie hat mich mal beobachtet wie ich zuhause auf dem Sofa gesesen habe und ein bischen hier herein geschaut habe. 
Sie hat sofort gefragt wer ist "Larry Laffer" und was macht dieser "4L"....

tut mir leid, jetzt ist es passiert....


----------

